# [SOLVED] Pytanie o flagi

## Xywa

Witam,

Mam dziwny problem. W ustawieniach globalnych mam flagę "kde", a pomimo to podczas instalacji adobe-flash, ta falga nie jest użyta domyślnie. Dlaczego? Poniżej listingi emerge --info i equery u adobe-flash.

```
# equery u adobe-flash

[ Searching for packages matching adobe-flash... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.181.14-r1 ]

 U I

 - - kde   : Adds support for kde-base/kde (K Desktop Enviroment)

 - - vdpau : Enables VDPAU support to offload video processing (32-bit flash player only)

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5800_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 03 Jun 2011 08:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ rsync://212.219.56.135/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://91.121.124.139/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="en_GB"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif extras fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif glib gnutls gpm gtk iconv icu ios ipod ipv6 jpeg kde laptop lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate mad melt mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reports sdl semantic-desktop session spell sql sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis webkit x264 xcb xime xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en en_GB" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by Xywa on Sun Jun 05, 2011 4:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## one_and_only

zapewne jak dasz emerge -pv adobe-flash, to zobaczysz:

```
[ebuild   R    ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.181.14-r1  USE="vdpau (-kde)" 0 kB
```

Flaga kde jest w nawiasach, co oznacza, że jest zamaskowana dla Twojej (amd64) architektury. Można rzucić okiem do /usr/portage/profiles/arch/amd64 i zobaczyć, że:

 *Quote:*   

> # Jim Ramsay <lack@gentoo.org> (14 May 2011)
> 
> # Mask 'kde' flag for adobe-flash, since the KCM plugin is 32-bit only.
> 
> www-plugins/adobe-flash kde
> ...

 

A chodzi mniej więcej o to, że wraz z najnowszą betą Flasha dorzuca on w centrum sterowania KDE odnośnik do niezbyt przydatnej binarki znajdującej się w /opt/Adobe/flash-player32/bin i która to jest 32-bitowa, więc zgaduję, że niemożliwa do zintegrowania z centrum sterowania KDE

----------

## Xywa

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> A chodzi mniej więcej o to, że wraz z najnowszą betą Flasha dorzuca on w centrum sterowania KDE odnośnik do niezbyt przydatnej binarki znajdującej się w /opt/Adobe/flash-player32/bin i która to jest 32-bitowa, więc zgaduję, że niemożliwa do zintegrowania z centrum sterowania KDE

 

Wilekie dzięki.

----------

